

RubyGems 1.1.0 Released--includes fix for s..l.o.w.n.e.s.s  - ericb
http://blog.segment7.net/articles/2008/03/29/rubygems-1-1-0

======
ericb
To the moderator who fixed the headline, s..l.o.w.n.e.s.s was a visual pun.
RubyGems displays dots during gem updates while you wait. Anyhow, it wasn't
intended as a cheap ploy for attention.

edit: cool, thanks!

------
chengmi
On a related note, I recently ported a Python script to Ruby and found that
the Ruby 1.9.0 interpreter ran the script about 20 times faster than the 1.8.6
interpreter (though it was still about 10% slower when compared to Python).

Matz and the Ruby team are doing good work on Ruby. Too bad Rails doesn't run
on 1.9.0 yet (something about waiting for changes to Mongrel).

~~~
jrsims
1.9 is a development release. Ruby uses odd numbered points for those. The
refined, "stable" version of 1.9 will be 2.0.

